# PMQ (home) insurance companies in MB



## dimsum (11 Jan 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good house insurance company in the Winnipeg area, hopefully one that has something specific to PMQs?  Also, I'm not really sure what one does to get their PMQ insured...if it's any different than a "normal" house.

Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2008)

The CANEX brouchures for thePersonal are a good start.  You can get umbrella insurance to cover you Home, Car, Boat, ATV, etc.,etc............

You don't have to find a new Insurance Co. everytime you move.

You also get 5000 Canex points with renewals..... ;D


----------



## exgunnertdo (11 Jan 2008)

You have to get basic "tenants insurance" for your contents.  Whoever you get, make sure that they cover the thousands of dollars worth of military kit you have in your house.  If your place burns down or gets broken into, the CF expects you (ie your insurance) to pay for the kit.  That's one of the things that's good with the Personal - they cover your kit for sure.  Others may not, since it's not "yours."  

Other than the kit, it's standard tenants insurance - based on how the home is heated, how far you are from a hydrant and fire station, whether you or anyone in your family smokes and so on.

When we lived in Manitoba (owned our house, though) we used Red River, no problems with them, but we never had a claim...Friends of ours had a lot of problems with Wawanesa - they had to go to court to get their money when their garage was burnt down by some kids.

When we moved to Borden into PMQs we got the Personal, and stayed with them now that we own our own house again.  Rates seem good, but again we've had no claims.  Once you leave Manitoba, if you insure your vehicle with them too, there's a discount for doing both home and vehicle.  But Manitoba has public insurance - so cars, trailers, motorcycles, RVs, and I think ATVs and snowmobiles too, are all insured through MPIC.


----------



## MJP (11 Jan 2008)

I'll echo Red River as an insurance company.  Good rates and have never had a problem with them over the years.


----------



## cp140tech (12 Jan 2008)

Just a quick note on the Personal; they won't give you home insurance if you own certain breeds of dog.  I tried to get home insurance through them since they had my car, but when I told them I had an American Staffordshire Terrier, they said they wouldn't insure us.  The dog has never bitten anyone, or had any sort of aggression issues.

We're in BC, no ban on those pooches out here; I don't want to start a big dog breed discussion, but it's something to keep in mind.  I'm not sure if many other companies have similar policies.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2008)

cp140tech said:
			
		

> Just a quick note on the Personal; they won't give you home insurance if you own certain breeds of dog........



I did run into a little hassle with having a Airtight Wood Stove.  I had their "Inspector" in a couple of times to look at it and make sure it was installed to Code.  Just make a small note of these little things, as sometimes Building Codes and Fire Codes are amended or updated, which may affect your Insurance Policy.


----------

